# Trane Heat Pump not blowing cold or hot air



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

You need to determine the actual problem before trying to bypass something.


----------



## JbIcon (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response. Could you give me some direction as where to start? Again, per the LED lights, everything should be OK, no cold or hot air, just ambient. 

The other tenants in the building have no problems with their HVAC, as it is a shared system.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Call hvac tech :thumbsup:


----------



## JbIcon (Sep 1, 2009)

How would I test this control board?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Reading the LED lights code.


----------



## JbIcon (Sep 1, 2009)

JJboy said:


> Reading the LED lights code.


The LED lights code show operating normal, yet no hot or cold air.


----------



## JbIcon (Sep 1, 2009)

LED1 LED2 LED3
OFF OFF OFF Control OFF
ON OFF OFF Normal/Compressor OFF
ON OFF FLASH Anti-short cycle
*ON OFF ON Normal/Compressor ON*
FLASH ON OFF Brownout Condition
ON FLASH ON Soft Lockout (low pressure)
ON FLASH FLASH Soft Lockout (high pressure)
ON ON ON Manual Lockout (low pressure)
ON ON FLASH Manual Lockout (high pressure)
ON FLASH OFF Manual Lockout (condensate over-flow)
ON ON OFF Compres sor Disable


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Problem could be with the thermostat. Or with the thermostat wires.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

What do you mean by this being a shared system?


----------



## JbIcon (Sep 1, 2009)

Master of Cold said:


> What do you mean by this being a shared system?


There is a water chiller on the roof that carries that heated water away from all of the individual heat pumps. Once, when there was a water leak the heat pump did not work. There is no water leak right now, everyone else's HVAC works.

JB


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

You could have a water valve not opening, or a compressor that wont start.


----------



## JbIcon (Sep 1, 2009)

I think either of those scenarios would trigger a fault code.


----------



## jjb305 (Nov 2, 2011)

*I have manual lock out (high pressure)*

I am having same problem of no hot or cold air, but my led's are:
ON ON FLASH: Manual Lockout (high pressure)
New batteries on thermostat, yesterday they shut down the coolong towers in my ceiling, later on they were turned on. My neighbors unit is working perfectly but mine is not.
What would be the bypass for this?
Thanks
JB


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Turn power off to unit for 1 minute. Then back on, and see if fault clears. If so, it should work ok. If not, look for a manual reset on the high pressure switch in the unit.

Next time you hear they are turning off towers or pumps, turn your unit off. Until they turn tower or pumps back on.


----------

